

Ask HN: Do you have reliable UI tests? - j3ali

Wondering how many of you all work in a company that has selenium web driver tests working reliably and actually helping to catch bugs.
======
rebugger
We have ~10.000 selenium- and htmlunit-tests, run on multiple VMs to test
against our product. Writing and maintaining tests is quite good due to a lot
of helper classes, but test-execution needs ~24h. Currently we are trying to
decrease the number of ui tests and increase component tests which should run
a lot faster.

